# Troy, NY Storm Time Lapse



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

http://blog.timesunion.com/weather/video-time-lapse-of-the-snowstorms-in-troy/737/

Dont ask me why that chose to put the camera behind a tree....


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Kind of a bad spot for the camera


----------

